# Potato soup question



## miketx (Oct 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain


I make a simple potato soup by dicing about 5 potatoes, boiling them, adding two cups of milk and a half stick of butter. It comes out ok and tastes like it did when I was a kid. It seems to be too watery. Any ideas on how to thicken it up a little, not a lot, so it will have a little thickness?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 17, 2019)

Corn starch.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 17, 2019)

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain
> 
> 
> I make a simple potato soup by dicing about 5 potatoes, boiling them, adding two cups of milk and a half stick of butter. It comes out ok and tastes like it did when I was a kid. It seems to be too watery. Any ideas on how to thicken it up a little, not a lot, so it will have a little thickness?




My mom always took out a few potatoes mashed them up and stirred them back in as a thickener. A little flour or cornstarch slurry would work too.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 17, 2019)

yes on everything already mentioned or just mix in a little bit of Dried Mashed potato flakes  Mike ,


----------



## miketx (Oct 17, 2019)

Thank you, I think I have the answer now.


----------



## mdk (Oct 17, 2019)

If you don’t wish to add corn starch or flour you can always use an immersion blender to thicken it up.


----------



## miketx (Oct 17, 2019)

mdk said:


> If you don’t wish to add corn starch or flour you can always use an immersion blender to thicken it up.


Well, I leave the potatoes whole.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 17, 2019)

or Simmers and let the milk and water disappear as the soup thickens Mike ,


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2019)

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain
> 
> 
> I make a simple potato soup by dicing about 5 potatoes, boiling them, adding two cups of milk and a half stick of butter. It comes out ok and tastes like it did when I was a kid. It seems to be too watery. Any ideas on how to thicken it up a little, not a lot, so it will have a little thickness?



  You'll have to ask the Wife when it comes to tater soup.
She loves the stuff so She puts Her heart and soul in it and it shows.
    If ya want Her recipe I'll be glad to get it for you.....I figure it'll only take a few slaps upside the head before she gives it up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain
> ...



   Okay.....I only had to smack Her once and she gave it up.
The Pioneer Women.


----------



## mdk (Oct 17, 2019)

miketx said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > If you don’t wish to add corn starch or flour you can always use an immersion blender to thicken it up.
> ...



So do I. Give it just a little zap with the immersion blender and it will keep the majority of those taters whole. You can add some leftover water from boiling the taters as well if to don’t want to use the blender.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 17, 2019)

Cream cheese. The whole bar.

And I cheat and used diced frozen potatoes


----------



## The Irish Ram (Oct 17, 2019)

Add some diced onion in the water you boil your potatoes in and some celery salt.  Add a little bit to the milk mixture too.  And a little flour slurry.   Not too much because it will thicken some when it cools.  Salt and pepper.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2019)

I believe I addressed the problem with thickness in the past soup/bean recipes.
   You either make a flour roux or you blend a portion of your base,in this case potatoes and add it to the pot.


----------



## JGalt (Oct 17, 2019)

miketx said:


> Thank you, I think I have the answer now.



Don't forget the chopped up fried bacon, onions, and chopped up celery. 

Then the dried parsley on top.


----------



## miketx (Oct 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I believe I addressed the problem with thickness in the past soup/bean recipes.
> You either make a flour roux or you blend a portion of your base,in this case potatoes and add it to the pot.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2019)

mdk said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



   Exactly.
We regularly pull out beans or taters and blend them to add thickness.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2019)

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > I believe I addressed the problem with thickness in the past soup/bean recipes.
> > You either make a flour roux or you blend a portion of your base,in this case potatoes and add it to the pot.



  You kill me Man!!!


----------



## miketx (Oct 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I thought you had a gun instead of a bag of flour!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2019)

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Did you look in my right hand?


----------



## miketx (Oct 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Yeah but it was so small I couldn't see what it was.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2019)

In short....you can always add thickness to a pot of anything by making a roux or blending a part of your base.
   I actually prefer a roux if the pot is meat based.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2019)

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



   Why you...!!!!!
I'll get you for this!!!!  It was supposed to be our secret!!!!


----------



## miketx (Oct 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> In short....you can always add thickness to a pot of anything by making a roux or blending a part of your base.
> I actually prefer a roux if the pot is meat based.


Ok, see I don't know what that is, roux or base, although I can look it up. however, the easy thing to do, in spite of me being mean to you, is just tell me what it means and I'll take it all back!


----------



## miketx (Oct 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


It looked like a small remote control for a garage door only different. Sort of looked like this:


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Oct 17, 2019)

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain
> 
> 
> I make a simple potato soup by dicing about 5 potatoes, boiling them, adding two cups of milk and a half stick of butter. It comes out ok and tastes like it did when I was a kid. It seems to be too watery. Any ideas on how to thicken it up a little, not a lot, so it will have a little thickness?


add cheese and bacon and onions and pepper


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2019)

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > In short....you can always add thickness to a pot of anything by making a roux or blending a part of your base.
> ...



  A roux is a flour based thickener using the oil from your fats and equal parts flour, while a blended base is your basic ingredients in your pot ran through a blender.
    Say your dish is bacon based,you take the fat from the bacon and you make a roux with it.
Thicken it up and add it to your dish.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2019)

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



  You cant fool me!!!
Thats a phaser!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 17, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  I have the blueprints of every starship be they good or bad along with the TriCorder !!!!
    i bet you have tribbles as a pet!!!


----------



## Care4all (Oct 17, 2019)

my mother in law, who was a Texan, God rest her soul, made a *delicious* potato soup,

in the pot she was going to boil the diced potatoes she would saute diced onion, a little bit of celery with cut up bacon bits, once the onions were soft and bacon bits crispy she added the potatoes and boiled them in a little chicken broth to just before they were fully cooked and the potatoes soaked in most all of the chicken broth....  I'm sorry I do not know her measurements of everything, I just know the ingredients...

Then she would add a 50/50 mixture of milk and cream, or milk and half and half, with a tab or two of butter and boil the potato mixture in that to cook them the rest of the way, with salt and pepper...

if it needed thickening, (some times the cream made it thick enough), she took out some potatoes and mashed them, and put them back in the soup, then sprinkled a little parsley over it.

there was no other word to describe her potato soup that gives justice, other than

YUMMY!

If you are on any kind of diet, DO NOT TRY THIS, you can't help but go back for seconds...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 19, 2019)

Care4all said:


> my mother in law, who was a Texan, God rest her soul, made a *delicious* potato soup,
> 
> in the pot she was going to boil the diced potatoes she would saute diced onion, a little bit of celery with cut up bacon bits, once the onions were soft and bacon bits crispy she added the potatoes and boiled them in a little chicken broth to just before they were fully cooked and the potatoes soaked in most all of the chicken broth....  I'm sorry I do not know her measurements of everything, I just know the ingredients...
> 
> ...



Took the words right out of my mouth.
Potato soup made with water is..wait for it... going to be watery.
Chicken broth will add a ton of that "comfort" flavor.
Also a mixture of cream and milk will thicken it usually enough.


----------



## CWayne (Nov 17, 2019)

Xanthan Gum.

https://amzn.to/2rSDLUq

You use about 75% less than flour or corn starch.


----------



## Likkmee (Nov 17, 2019)

I add a couple egg yolks at near the end and stir briskly. Dont forget pepper


----------

